# ive said this 100 times but this time its differnt



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

ok you all know how i have 1 t and have alot of smarts in the feild. well i want another t but dont have alot of cash. i was thinking to sell meal worms to bait shops as i just bought some and put them in an old 5 gal tank i have and i think its impossible not to breed them. well anyway it would be cheap meal worms for the shops so they would buy from me. ok so the real problem is price of tarantulas. i want to buy from someone who has alot of exsperience and alot of people are saying is good. but most of all is price im looking for an a avic or b. smithi sthat is either .5 inch to 1 inch or female but really young and cheap


----------



## sean-820 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ill tell you know, meal worms breed very easily, however you wont make any profit unless you breed at a mass scale. At stores they sell for 1-2cents each so if you sold to a store you would be gettign less then a cent each. The sale would cost more for gas to drive there plus all the costs of containers and food for the meal worms. IMO its not nearly worth it. The only feeder that has any chance of making profit (not much) is horn worms or silkworms sicne they can sell for a couple bucks a piece so its a larger profit margin.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?f=24

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?f=8

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?f=9

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?f=45

That should answer your questions. 

As for the meal worms, good luck with that. There are many companies that already mass produce them and sell them dirt cheap so you have a massive up hill battle on your hands.


----------



## sean-820 (Feb 15, 2009)

and another thing, you shouldnt be increasing your collection if you cant afford it. Slings are generally under 20$ and most half that so if you cant afford that, you shoudlnt be in this hobby untill you can. Im spendin probably 20-30 per month on feeders alone for my collection (not just t's).


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> Ill tell you know, meal worms breed very easily, however you wont make any profit unless you breed at a mass scale. At stores they sell for 1-2cents each so if you sold to a store you would be gettign less then a cent each. The sale would cost more for gas to drive there plus all the costs of containers and food for the meal worms. IMO its not nearly worth it. The only feeder that has any chance of making profit (not much) is horn worms or silkworms sicne they can sell for a couple bucks a piece so its a larger profit margin.


i can bike ride there and i bought mine for $2 and if it is 1 cent then ok because ill have to get rid of them because im not dumping them outside it can cause problems even if they are native because there would be alot more


----------



## sean-820 (Feb 15, 2009)

scar is my t said:


> i can bike ride there and i bought mine for $2 and if it is 1 cent then ok because ill have to get rid of them because im not dumping them outside it can cause problems even if they are native because there would be alot more


When you reply, i suggest the use of periods "." so your statement doesnt come off as a big rant. 2) if you bought meal worms for 2$ dont expect to make 10$ back. You bought them for 2$ from a mass produced scale (which means more then a 5g can handle). So you bought them just to breed? If you want to save money, you could breed crickets or something (but at only 1 t its not really worth it) for your t's, but your never going to have enough to make selling profitable. BTW if mealworms were native to your land and you dumped 2$ worth onto the ground, you arnt going to have an overpopulation problem.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 15, 2009)

You seem rather preoccupied by the idea of making money...quickly...in rather unorthodox and peculiar ways you seem to believe will be easy and cheap for yourself.

Unfortunately, life is not like this. And as you said, and can be seen in the posts listed below, we have heard this all before, and people have given you their honest, logical, and most humble opinions on the topic.

Logically, *you will not make a profit* off of said idea. Pure and simple.

Sorry kid, but I think you're best bet at making money is a little hard work. (Perhaps reread the ideas in the threads.)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=128146&highlight=scar+is+my+t

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=127334&highlight=scar+is+my+t

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=122276&highlight=scar+is+my+t+herbal


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

its not all for the cash its also for exsperience and i know i might not make a profit but might as well try and it could save me at least a little bit


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 15, 2009)

*Shrug*

You don't learn if you don't try. 

By all means, go for it, as long as you're not jumping head first into something you can't support in the end. (I.e. More tarantulas.)


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

i looked at them links and yea i know it was just that cash was a little tight and i wanted video games t's and thats it i think but yea. hated whenon ab everyone ranted so much about anything i said now people left and new people came so its not as bad


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 15, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> and another thing, you shouldnt be increasing your collection if you cant afford it. Slings are generally under 20$ and most half that so if you cant afford that, you shoudlnt be in this hobby untill you can. Im spendin probably 20-30 per month on feeders alone for my collection (not just t's).


I agree, if you can't afford to buy a baby T at that price, then maybe you should wait till you're better off till you have pets.

I currently spend around $150 every month to feed all my pets, snakes, monitors, chameleon, Ts, etc. So you can see why mine is so high, but I wouldn't have them if I couldn't afford it. I wouldn't have 1 if I coudln't afford it. Though, breeding your own feeders isn't bad at all; I've recently(couple weeks/month) started doing this myself. I currently have rats and roaches breeding, and hopefully I can entirely depend on these. I'll by different prey items here and there to vary their diets, but these will be the the staple.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

i only have one t currently and i think i can handle 5 ts currently without breaking the bank so yea and if i breed mealworms i have no doubt i can supply for all my t's 

edit: finally someone who agreed with me on the breeding a little bit. you people just rant and rant when i ask for a simple awnser!


----------



## sean-820 (Feb 15, 2009)

meal worms pretty much breed if you put them together at a room temp. Super worms (which i used to breed for a beardie) must be separated individually inorder for them to pupate. They arnt hard to breed and for they same reaseon they arnt profitable.






Ok ill let you in on my secret... If you want to make 100$ from breeding meal worms, start out with 200$


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 15, 2009)

scar is my t said:


> i only have one t currently and i think i can handle 5 ts currently without breaking the bank so yea and if i breed mealworms i have no doubt i can supply for all my t's
> 
> edit: finally someone who agreed with me on the breeding a little bit. you people just rant and rant when i ask for a simple awnser!


I do have to ask, how old are you?  
Just curious.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

11 i know im young but it doesnt matter i got an iq of over 120 so i have the ability to learn alot and quickly im in the advanced class at my middle school


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to believe that sometimes when the members here are 'ranting', it's simply logic. 
(Perhaps just not the logic you want to hear.)

Why don't you go ahead and try it out, and if it doesn't work, then lesson learned. If it does, then fantastic.

Bear in mind every single one of us has only the best intentions of a living creature, and most of who will not hesitate to speak up if there is any questionable circumstances in which they feel said creature will be neglected or improperly cared for. It's nothing personal, at all.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 15, 2009)

scar is my t said:


> 11 i know im young but it doesnt matter i got an iq of over 120 so i have the ability to learn alot and quickly im in the advanced class at my middle school


Ahh ok everything makes sense now. 
Well lil man you have a lot to learn and it sounds like you are determined to learn it the hard way so good luck. 
Mow some lawns and earn your Ts, that is my suggestion. That is pretty much what I had to do, that and a lot of weeding lol.

Iq of 120.............stay in school man, and don't skip sentence structure day like I did.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

yea one problem with the lawn mowing im weak have bad ashma that why its so hard to find something i can do and also my gram doesnt want me doing that and i have a little problem with asking people if i can do something for them for cash (im just a tad bit shy) and thanks for the help i know im stubborn


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

and yea i dont pay attention to spelling to much on ab or sentence structure and you know whats really werid? i mispronounce and everything    but i sure can make my brain a sponge


----------



## DFox (Feb 15, 2009)

scar is my t said:


> 11 i know im young but it doesnt matter i got an iq of over 120 so i have the ability to learn alot and quickly im in the advanced class at my middle school


Years later, he'll grow up and learn that online IQ tests aren't anywhere near accurate, and that IQ doesn't really mean a whole lot anyway.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

one thing i got a real iq test secondly i know that iq means basically i have the ABILITY to be smart this is exactly what i hate about ab ranters who dont have a single idea what they are talking about most of the time the ranters are more educated and actully provide a little bit of useful information and i know im ranting right now but people dont have to insult me


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 15, 2009)

scar is my t said:


> and yea i dont pay attention to spelling to much on ab or sentence structure and you know whats really werid? i mispronounce and everything


You should at least try.



scar is my t said:


> one thing i got a real iq test secondly i know that iq means basically i have the ABILITY to be smart this is exactly what i hate about ab ranters who dont have a single idea what they are talking about most of the time the ranters are more educated and actully provide a little bit of useful information and i know im ranting right now but people dont have to insult me


You are 11, the fact of the matter is you really don't know anything right now. You have the right enthusiasm for the hobby, but you have a lot to learn.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> You should at least try.
> 
> 
> 
> You are 11, the fact of the matter is you really don't know anything right now. You have the right enthusiasm for the hobby, but you have a lot to learn.


i know i have alot to learn but im open to learning and getting some info on what i want to learn


----------



## sean-820 (Feb 15, 2009)

scar is my t said:


> i only have one t currently and i think i can handle 5 ts currently without breaking the bank so yea and if i breed mealworms i have no doubt i can supply for all my t's
> 
> edit: finally someone who agreed with me on the breeding a little bit. you people just rant and rant when i ask for a simple awnser!


^from the first page
if you can't afford to even buy 5 t's, you cant afford to keep them. Point is, dont spend more then you can afford to loose. Also i dont think anyone agreed with you on your view that breeding mealworms will make you any money besides saving a couple dollars on feeding your own collection. You said you only have 1 t so even breeding to feed your own collection would be pointless. You want a simple answer? Its not the one you wanted, but its the truth.. you will not make any money selling meal worms unless your a conartist and can somehow trick people into thinking there worth more then a penny. If you think of all the time you put in to breedign them for a couple $ as well as the cost for food and containors, its simply not worth it plain and simple. There is no need for you to listen to any of us and go ahead and start breeding them, just dont be suprised when it doesnt work out likk you planned. My suggestion is get a paper route or something. Its not much money, but its enough. I bought a 125gal (6ftx18") aquarium setup (1000$) with money i earned from a paper route (your smart eh?- I got i think it was $0.06 per paper..How many papers did I have to deliver?)  Point is if you want something you have to work for it.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

again i know it might not work and i know it takes cash i already have a small cage and i would sell them if i can if they wont buy ill make my deal cheaper like 2 worms for a penny but the point is i want to try something. mabey ill get lucky i dont know but im willing to try. when i asked i wanted instrutions on how to not if it wont work i know it wont as i said but i at least am going to try

oh and also its saving up for the t's that is the problem i can maintain them without problem.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 15, 2009)

scar is my t said:


> when i asked i wanted instrutions on how to not if it wont work i know it wont as i said but i at least am going to try


:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

ok ill ask this is it more offordable to pay $2 for 5 worms or go downtown and get crickets but have to wait a week or to to get more and likely go when there not home (this happened 3 times in a row now) or breed the worms so i dont have to pay or not get my t food for a week or more


----------



## DFox (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd like to help but I'm going to need a translator in this thread because I really cannot understand what you're saying. (Or trying to say?)

If you need money when I was around your age I worked under the table for a local pizza shop just folding pizza boxes all day. It wasn't much but then again don't expect to make much no matter what you do.


----------



## bobsleaf (Feb 15, 2009)

You won't make any money trying to breed mealworms! Don't you get any pocket money you can save up instead?


The market for 'magic beans' is booming right now, though.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

DFox said:


> I'd like to help but I'm going to need a translator in this thread because I really cannot understand what you're saying. (Or trying to say?)
> 
> If you need money when I was around your age I worked under the table for a local pizza shop just folding pizza boxes all day. It wasn't much but then again don't expect to make much no matter what you do.


another problem im allergic to milk eggs treenuts shelfish and peanuts and yes peanuts arnt treenuts there not even nuts


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 15, 2009)

scar is my t said:


> another problem im allergic to milk eggs treenuts shelfish and peanuts and yes peanuts arnt treenuts there not even nuts


Good grief, are you allowed out of the house?


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

bobsleaf said:


> You won't make any money trying to breed mealworms! Don't you get any pocket money you can save up instead?
> 
> 
> The market for 'magic beans' is booming right now, though.


$28 a month and it takes me 3 months to get $60 so you can see my problem


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Good grief, are you allowed out of the house?


yea lol but yea i have to be careful with that


----------



## bobsleaf (Feb 15, 2009)

scar is my t said:


> $28 a month and it takes me 3 months to get $60 so you can see my problem


Paper round it is then. But what is the problem with saving your money instead of your get-rich-quick scheme?


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

as i said the worms are $2 for just 5 of them so breeding could turn cheaper and if i get to many which i will instead of making environmental issues by dumping them i could sell them to my bait shop


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 15, 2009)

bobsleaf said:


> Paper round it is then. But what is the problem with saving your money instead of your get-rich-quick scheme?


Saving money is old school, we are Americans gosh darn it! Getting rich quick is the only choice we have. 



scar is my t said:


> as i said the worms are $2 for just 5 of them so breeding could turn cheaper and if i get to many which i will instead of making environmental issues by dumping them i could sell them to my bait shop


Two dang bucks for 5 worms? You are getting taken to the cleaners my friend! 
I think I got 1000 for $16 bucks and shipping last time I got them.


----------



## sean-820 (Feb 15, 2009)

buy quanities that last longer. meal worms can be kept in the fridge you know. Also if you sell them at a fraction of a penny, that doesnt even cover the couple dollar bag of wheat germ, oats or whatever you decide to feed them.

To breed them:
when they pupate (into the albino looking grub/beetle cross) remove them into another containor to where they can hatch without getting canabilized. Then move the beetles into another container. As long as they are kept at room temp or a bit more, they will breed. They lay eggs then they eggs hatch into tiny meal worms. They then climb into the substrate and grow. You could try keeping them all in the same container, but there wil lbe more canabilism. The substrate i use is oats, wheatgerm, fish flakes, dried algae, dry milk nut (and coupel other things) mix as well as somthign for liquid or they will canabilize eachother for it. Do a google seach and you will find tons of info on breedign them. Also in you last post when you said "pay 2$ for 5 worms" i hope it was either a typo or you arnt refering to mealworms b/c if you are paying that for mealworms, you are gettign robbed and no wonder you have no money. I pay 2 cents each and less per dozen or hundred...


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

but seriously can you help me at all instead of stalling? arachnoboards point was to help other people in the hobby wasnt it? and its not a get quick rich scheme! its a save me money scheme


----------



## bobsleaf (Feb 15, 2009)

I want to say the mealworm thing is a brilliant idea, but simply can't! 

You'd be better off cleaning cars down your street for a few $ a time than the mealworm thing. Buy some Turtle Wax, a bucket and cloths, go knock on some doors!


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

i live near a carwash.......but ill try as soon as it is a little warmer


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

now is cannabalism a big problem? i dont have that many cages!and i knew it was alot but what was i suppose to do?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 15, 2009)

scar is my t said:


> but seriously can you help me at all instead of stalling? arachnoboards point was to help other people in the hobby wasnt it? and its not a get quick rich scheme! its a save me money scheme


Ok well here is your hint at how hard this will be. 
http://www.wormman.com/cat_mealworms1.cfm
That link is to one of MANY sites selling various feeder/bait insects. You can get 5,000 meal worms for $40 bucks and shipping.

(that is not even one cent each, it's a fraction of a cent).

 So unless you have a way to start competing with that kind of price, (and it is lower for sales to chain stores and bait shops) then you are better off keeping them to feed to your one T and Ts in the future you might own.


----------



## bobsleaf (Feb 15, 2009)

I think one of the biggest problems you have is that you are paying $2 for 5 mealworms. You could find somewhere else to get them from, or switch to crickets and get them from your local pet store. Surely you'd only be paying about 5 cents per cricket? Much better value.

Save the difference for you-know-what!


By the way, I love this thread.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

my local petstore is about 10 miles away and my gram doesnt like traveling and i can get crickets but 3 times in a row i went to the place i get them from that is downtown and she wasnt home. and its about every week or 2 i go downtown.


----------



## Mister Internet (Feb 15, 2009)

Alright guys, we've had enough fun at the kid's expense, eh?

@ original poster
When I was your age I collected nightcrawlers form my yard at night during/after a heavy rain... I sold them at local campgrounds for $1 a dozen.  If you practice, you can pull up a dozen every 5 minutes.  At least where I was in the country you could.

Anyway, no one here is trying intentionally to be mean... those that are being mean, it probably just comes naturally for them and they're not paying attention.  Point is, no one is trying to crush your dreams or get down on you or anything. Everyone is merely trying to vicariously guide you through avoiding the rather disappointing situation that we all know you are setting yourself up for.  We all thought the world was different when we were 11... people here are just trying to help you see it for what it is, so you can be that much better-equipped to deal with it.

You will not make money the way you are thinking by breeding mealworms.  Period.  That's all people are trying to say... you can supplement a T collection by breeding them, sure (they shouldn't be exclusive feeders, I wouldn't think), but you won't make money wholesaling them to local pet stores.  11 is very young to be able to get a "real job", and the sad fact of the world is that sometimes we have to wait for things... so, rather than set yourself up for disappointment by doing this, people are merely encouraging you to find something realistic.  Maybe someone in your neighborhood needs their dog walked and would give you a dollar to do it a few times a week?  Who knows... best of luck...

-MrI


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

i know i wont make a profit but if i get to many and also i pay $2 for 5 of them at the bait shop. the reason i was just geting so mad is i kept trying to get information for so long and only now i am getting some decent info.


----------



## sean-820 (Feb 15, 2009)

wow your paying 40 cents per meal worm. Are super worms 5$ then lol They anrt hard to breed but you wont make anythign seeling them. I guaranty that if you gave them away for free then assumed you sold each one that you gave away for 1cent that it still wouldnt be worth it not even factoring in the time or money it took to get that far. Get a new sourse for feeders cuz i seriously think they are conning you or your in antartica and they have to special order them for you. Where are you from? Im from canada and its only 2c each ans canada is usually more then usa and its 2c each. I wouldnt even know if it would evne be worth it to breed them for one t or to pay 40 cents each (5$ per month) or to breed them and have alot, but it woudl cost for the materials, time, food, cleaning and plus they can smell.

Why would you get mad that we arnt spoon feeding you? Google something it takes 2 seconds and will give you all you need to know. The use of some decent format in your writhing could help people understand what your actually asking. But...  people keep saying it not going to work, yet you keep insisting. Your waiting for what you want to hear, but its just not coming. Put some time and effort and do your own research. Its ok to ask others advice, but get the basics by yourself dont just post a topic that basically says "I want to do something, but ive done no research. Teach me everything i need to know" 
At least do research and make some more direct posts


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 15, 2009)

pennsyvania the usa but i know its alot but as i said my cricket supplier isnt ever at home now (started a partime job and her husband has a job to so they arnt at home only there kids but they wont get me some crix =(


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 16, 2009)

overall i think i might ditch the idea but what should i do? i got 1 t so geting 1k of them is to many


----------



## sean-820 (Feb 16, 2009)

there ripping you off big time

try breedeing them, dont try breedign them, it doesnt bother me, go into it not expecting profit, but mayby to get 1$ over breaking even. Have a yard sale and get rid of some stuff you dont want it will bring you much more money then mealworms


----------



## DFox (Feb 16, 2009)

http://askville.amazon.com/underage-money/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=4589534

Check that link out, some good ideas in there, also some things that have already been mentioned.

This was my favorite part:

"One really important thing to keep in mind:  if you are a minor, you already have a job.  That job is to go to school and prepare yourself to be a contributing member of society.  Don't convince yourself that everything you want is truly a necessity in your life.  Keep in mind that fulfilling your potential as a successful, happy adult is more important than simply having money or material possessions right now."

Good luck.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 16, 2009)

ill try doing some of them ideas in march
and again sorry for my spelling


----------

